# Tourist Visa Extension



## deborah13 (Oct 20, 2014)

I arrived in South Africa a few days ago and am applying to extend my tourist visa for an additional 2 months. I did the application online and got an appointment. The checklist they sent me is for a Visa Application and includes medical report, TB report, and police report. Are these really necessary to just extend an existing Visa? I have emailed them to ask, but don't know if I will get a reply. I am in Cape Town. Thanks.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I think the new requirement that is is place you have to get all of these items. Which makes it very hard to get an extension because the Police Clearance will take forever to come through.

It used to be quite easy to apply for an tourist visa extension. I don't think this it the case anymore. Which is sad because the tourist brought in lots of money to South Africa.


----------

